# Rails: Speed really is your friend



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: :bowdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

agree with you when i was learning side gaps speed helped me so much. I think it helps because you are on the rail for less time therefore less time to catch edge or slipout


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its because you direct far less downward force when you go faster. that makes it way easier to balance. 

i suck at rails, but i do know that i'm waaay better at them when i make sure that by the time i'm actually on it i'm looking at the end of the rail and then the landing rather than looking at my board on the rail... and i know i'm way better at hitting cliffs and natural shit than i am at rails and i'm gonna hurt myself if i ride rails casually (for me this means not hiking it over over) and i don't care enough about riding rails to risk getting hurt on them so i don't ride em anymore


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

So true ! I remember a couple years ago me and some friends set up homemade boxes with PVC and getting pulled with the snowmobile off a small kicker was much, much easier than using a drop-in on the same features. Lesson learned !


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz so cool to see you riding the rails.

Im at the point that I need more speed but that fear factor of going to fast is still hitting me. 

Keep at it, it is a blast


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

wait until you taco youre first one... I was on one of those large and long wide tubular ones on monday hauling ass on it, caught an edge and the pain in my ribs speaks for the rest... least it wasnt my tailbone.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Tailbone to the rail is the worst. +1 to looking at the end of the rail and not at your feet. Also don't fight getting off early, if it feels like you are sliding off just hop off and ride away.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ahem. Well, considering my advanced years :laugh: I've kind of prepared a bit.











Seriously, I have helmet, knee/shin guards, impact shorts with hard-tail protection, and a spine protector. Still not invulnerable, but feeling a _little_ safer...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> wait until you taco youre first one... I was on one of those large and long wide tubular ones on monday hauling ass on it, caught an edge and the pain in my ribs speaks for the rest... least it wasnt my tailbone.


There _is_ a down-tube in the park. Been eyeing it. Biggest problem is it's a street-style and I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Ahem. Well, considering my advanced years :laugh: I've kind of prepared a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last time i broke myself off bad on a rail i separated my shoulder really really bad and got a concussion. you'd have needed a full-on shoulder pads/chest piece to have had protection on that one.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> last time i broke myself off bad on a rail i separated my shoulder really really bad and got a concussion. you'd have needed a full-on shoulder pads/chest piece to have had protection on that one.


I have the Demon Shield full jacket with shoulder, rib, and spine protection but it's been just too damned warm to wear it.

Oh well. No risk, no reward.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

I need shin guards. My shins get banged up from rails every time but i have gotten used to it but what do you use Dountz. Also wait until you taco it will suck. Sylder I tacoed the culvert pipe at alpine twice it is not fun.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My shin still hurts like hell everytime I bump it from 2 weeks ago. 

Add shin gaurds to the armor Donuntz


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

ryguy15 said:


> I need shin guards. My shins get banged up from rails every time but i have gotten used to it but what do you use Dountz. Also wait until you taco it will suck. Slyder I tacoed the culvert pipe at alpine twice it is not fun.


I need shin guards too, lol, I stay bruised. I actually started wearing those big puffy volleyball kneepads under my pants after one horrific rail fail where I am pretty sure I ruptured bursa in both my knees... 

You could wear a ton of body armour and still find a way to injure the only part of you not protected or that you didn't even know you could hurt, happens all the time to me it seems...


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

i'm actually thinking about trying my first rail this weekend, and this is inspiring. i'll also brace myself for potential taco's xD


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> i'm actually thinking about trying my first rail this weekend, and this is inspiring. i'll also brace myself for potential taco's xD


Just find a ride on one that is low and hit like a box expect it just has less surface area so be prepared to balance and inverse tacos are more fun and front board heel edge catches


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ThisIsSnow said:


> i'm actually thinking about trying my first rail this weekend, and this is inspiring. i'll also brace myself for potential taco's xD


50/50 less likely to taco but can still happen. 

One of my all time favorite pics of my boy from a few years back.
Awesome taco !!!! No clue how he taco'd but I was in the right place at the right time to catch it on film forevvverrrrrrrr


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thats really funny


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I did my first real rails yesterday (just a ride-on, but you have to start somewhere). I was kind of tentative and was only completing about 20% of my attempts, just kept dropping off early on most tries. Today I went a little more balls-to-the-wall and just charged at it and after the first 2-3 attempts of the morning I never missed or dropped off again. It's rare that a statement gets proven so dramatically, but in this case I'd have to say :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I think it's actually safer as well hitting it faster.


Yep - rails are A LOT less scary once you realize that with a little speed it's really not that big of a deal.

If anything I'd say most people screw up rails just because they're so scared of them that they psyche themselves out and screw up their own technique from lack of confidence and commitment.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've got Pro-tec shin/knee pads. Can't find a pic of them right now, they may be discontinued. What I really like about these is that they're the right length to stop just above the boot. They've got a hard shell with padding underneath.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ryguy15 said:


> I need shin guards. My shins get banged up from rails every time but i have gotten used to it but what do you use Dountz. Also wait until you taco it will suck. Sylder I tacoed the culvert pipe at alpine twice it is not fun.


I did a cab taco on a box once. Worst bruise I got was on my forearm.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

Donutz you have my respect sir. Unless I get crazier than I already am, I don't think you'll ever see me in the park.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> There _is_ a down-tube in the park. Been eyeing it. Biggest problem is it's a street-style and I'm not quite there yet.


Was this easy rail at Seymour or Cypress? Seymour has nice ride on boxes, pretty easy and great to learn on; Cypress has definitely more advanced rails... I wish they had the begginer park open so i can try and learn some (would have been great on this low pow season).

I've been eyeing the medium jump line at Cypress, i know I can do them, but because they havent set up the S jumps yet this yr, i havent honed them in yet......


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I've got Pro-tec shin/knee pads. Can't find a pic of them right now, they may be discontinued. What I really like about these is that they're the right length to stop just above the boot. They've got a hard shell with padding underneath.


Not sure I understood this right or a typo. I'll share my experience.

My battle rail wound started where my boot stopped and ended just below my knee. I slid off the rail and my boot slid down the rail, where my boot stopped is where my skin decided to become one with the inside of my pants thanks to the rail 

Im looking for something or make one that starts at the top of the boot and goes just up to the under side of the knee.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

if you are just doing 50-50's rail shape doesnt really matter much (provided its not C's Or S's) Hit it just like you would a regular rail and keep your legs loose to handle any changes in it. I suck at rails but I can 50-50 anything. Im just too much of a wimp on other tricks an only do them on flat rails/boxes.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> Im looking for something or make one that starts at the top of the boot and goes just up to the under side of the knee.


The Pro-tecs that I have are like that, but they also extend to the top of the knee. There are two hard shell pieces. One covers the shin from the top of the boot, the other covers the knee.

Found them: On Sale Protec Rail Guard Black/White up to 40% off


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

slyder said:


> Not sure I understood this right or a typo. I'll share my experience.
> 
> My battle rail wound started where my boot stopped and ended just below my knee. I slid off the rail and my boot slid down the rail, where my boot stopped is where my skin decided to become one with the inside of my pants thanks to the rail
> 
> Im looking for something or make one that starts at the top of the boot and goes just up to the under side of the knee.


I would suggest some aggressive inline roller blading shin guards (yeah it was a phase). The skates come to a similar height as snowboard boots so the guards are usually spaced properly. Maybe something like this:

Triple Eight Shin Gods


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Was this easy rail at Seymour or Cypress? Seymour has nice ride on boxes, pretty easy and great to learn on; Cypress has definitely more advanced rails... I wish they had the begginer park open so i can try and learn some (would have been great on this low pow season).
> 
> I've been eyeing the medium jump line at Cypress, i know I can do them, but because they havent set up the S jumps yet this yr, i havent honed them in yet......


It was at Seymour. Cypress last year had a really good beginner park, but this year they've been kind of limited by the lack of snow. They built something near the lodge, but it's pretty lame. Their medium jump line near the top of Eagle Express has been kind of hit-and-miss -- closed as often as not. I'd like to try it and I think I'm ready for it, but not to land on snowcrete.

Seymour has gone the other way this year. Usually they spend very little time on the beginner stuff, but this year they put some effort into it. Maybe because they had nothing better to do  . But yesterday they were starting to build the Northlands jumps.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

This was the result of my friend clipping his tail trying a lipslide on an ollie on rail. He thought it was just another shin hit, like the hundreds before, until it started leaking and such after a few days.

Repacking my Incision on Vimeo

9812367

On topic, speed almost always helps but I've also seen it cause freak outs or it changes the trick too for the person to compensate. The other week I kept freaking out coming toward this ollie on down rail. I watched my friend hit it and figured out I had too much speed.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

john doe said:


> This was the result of my friend clipping his tail trying a lipslide on an ollie on rail. He thought it was just another shin hit, like the hundreds before, until it started leaking and such after a few days.
> 
> Repacking my Incision on Vimeo
> 
> ...


That's pretty heatscore.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

somewhat ot but, speed is your friend for everything, not just rails. opens up lines otherwise un-doable, transfers your momentum across the surface instead of down into it on landings. i don't ride park much, but i skate parks alot, try to grind some pool coping too slow? yer fuct


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

john doe said:


> This was the result of my friend clipping his tail trying a lipslide on an ollie on rail. He thought it was just another shin hit, like the hundreds before, until it started leaking and such after a few days.
> 
> Repacking my Incision on Vimeo
> 
> 9812367


Crap, after watching this video and hearing the comments about shin injuries, I'm thinking I might have to get full lower body armour to go with the upper body armour I wear now (two smashed shoulders).

BTW, great to see the older dudes like slyder and donutz getting into the park.
Now that I've got my CASI 2 instructor certification, next up is Park Instructor 1 for me - 49 years old and only started riding at 40. Target is to get both Park 1 and 2 certifications before I get too old. (Yah, I don't know what "too old" is to be honest. as long as your enjoying it...)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> It was at Seymour. Cypress last year had a really good beginner park, but this year they've been kind of limited by the lack of snow. They built something near the lodge, but it's pretty lame. Their medium jump line near the top of Eagle Express has been kind of hit-and-miss -- closed as often as not. I'd like to try it and I think I'm ready for it, but not to land on snowcrete.
> 
> Seymour has gone the other way this year. Usually they spend very little time on the beginner stuff, but this year they put some effort into it. Maybe because they had nothing better to do  . But yesterday they were starting to build the Northlands jumps.


Yea i was hoping Cypress got their begginer park open... i've opted out of the M jumps for the same reasons as you... that blue run is always icy and hardpack as hell; and landing from those M jumps you have to be dialed in, not really begginer-friendly conditions.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I ordered these the other day. I'll let you know how this goes


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> wait until you taco youre first one... I was on one of those large and long wide tubular ones on monday hauling ass on it, caught an edge and the pain in my ribs speaks for the rest... least it wasnt my tailbone.


psshh, the reverse taco is about the worst i have ever done. that just kills! I want to say thus far it ties with failed 180 on attempts. those also ended with a very hard landing on my ass and back 6 times in a row

both of these were on a rail similar to what you described, a long pipe about 4-5" in diameter


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Zolemite said:


> View attachment 41393
> 
> I ordered these the other day. I'll let you know how this goes



Cracked up my shin with these on


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

Imagine if you didn't have them on. Think it's time I order some shin guards...


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I ordered the pro tec ones


----------

